# Alberta girl



## ElfinArcher (May 30, 2012)

Hello I'm Taube from Alberta. I'm no stranger to archery, I have been doing it about a year and a half. I also work in a hunting and camping store in the archery department part time but my primary job is massage therapy at a medical spa. Archery and bellydance are my main interests.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Taube.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

welcome..... by the way how do you pronounce taube?


----------



## ElfinArcher (May 30, 2012)

Its pronounced 'towb' tow as in tower.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

:wave3: Welcome!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Belly Dancer?
...well..

definitely WELCOME!!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## ElfinArcher (May 30, 2012)

threetoe said:


> Belly Dancer?
> ...well..
> 
> definitely WELCOME!!


LOL thank you! 

Thank you everyone else too.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome! I can't believe I couldn't find a belly dancer smiley, LOL!!!


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

hey! welcome!


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

to AT!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada: from a fellow Canuck!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

